# Sparkles and Braiding and Feathers, Oh MY!



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

So I am always looking for new ideas on how to braid my horses hair or do anything fun and creative with his looks. Could you guys post some pictures of anything funky or creative you've done with your horses mane or tail or even his coat? I would love to get some new ideas or maybe learn some new braiding techniques. Thanks! 
~Kayla

PS. I posted this thread in the grooming section but I thought maybe it would fit better in here.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

This is the classic french braid done on my sister's horse, Willie.










This is the regular french braid where you cross sections over each other. If you do it upside down (cross the sections under), the braid stands out more. I like it better upside down but I do not have any pictures of his hair like that.

Here is an interesting web page I stumbled across that shows quite a few different types of braids: Show Horses and their Beautiful Mane Braids


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww thats so cute^^ Your horse looks like a huge sweetheart!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice job how long did it take ?


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow! Pretty horse! Thanks for the link! I wish I could braid half as well as that lady.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, it's not a braid, but it's a fun thing i like to do to my boy. I've actually gotten quite a few compliments on it though.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh. I love the above too! Super cool! Do you ever do other shapes? And how?


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanx. I've only done the peace sign. I use those little pocket clippers. It can be a little tricky! As you can see, it's not perfect.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

sinsin4635 said:


> Well, it's not a braid, but it's a fun thing i like to do to my boy. I've actually gotten quite a few compliments on it though.
> View attachment 92983


Woah! I was actually thinking about doing the same thing! Was it hard? Did you just use a stencil and clippers?


Oops sorry I didn't see your last post. Wow! Just clippers? I would have to use a stencil or something lol.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thankyou. Like i said, it can be tricky. I think because it's round & the blade is square. No stincil. Couldn't find one. It would prolly be pretty easy if i had a stincil, but thats just pocket clippers, freehand.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I am a Groomer though so im pretty experienced with clippers. Although I use standard size clippers, not the pocket ones at work.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

sinsin4635 said:


> I am a Groomer though so im pretty experienced with clippers. Although I use standard size clippers, not the pocket ones at work.


Are they just regular pocket clippers? Nothing fancy?


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Ya, they are just cheap little ones i got at my feed store. Sorry, i cant remember what their called but they are definately nothing special. I think their made by Wahl & they come with a 40 blade.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

And their battery operated.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

sinsin4635 said:


> And their battery operated.


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

sinsin4635 said:


> Thanx. I've only done the peace sign. I use those little pocket clippers. It can be a little tricky! As you can see, it's not perfect.


Hm, I've never seen quarter marks done with clippers. That's interesting. Most people I know, wet the horse's hair and then use a stiff brush to brush the hair the wrong way. Many places sell stencils for this type of thing, in all different shapes. Or you could make your own stencil.

Global Horse Culture: Quarter Marks

Also, thanks for all the complements on Willie! It really only takes a minute or two to braid his hair like that, though it does take a lot of practice to build up speed and have it look neat at the same time! But that's all it really takes. If you're not very good at braiding, just take some time to practice and your skills will improve.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

It's not meant to be quarter marks. Just something I do for fun., and it's a little more permanent which is what I want, quarter marks are'nt.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I came across a few how to videos on you tube that may be some ideas for you.

Plait a Long Mane with a Spanish Braid




 
Diamond Braid (horse is crabby, but hopefully you get the concept)




 
Braiding an Eventer's Mane




 
Fishtail Braid


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

nice job, both of you


----------

